

Ask HN: Is Amazon's Glacier heading for the deadpool? - vrypan

AWS Glacier is probably the single cloud storage that hasn&#x27;t seen a price drop. It used to be the cheapest storage solution by an order of magnitude now, it&#x27;s MORE expensive than... Dropbox. Is it a sign it&#x27;s heading for the deadpool?
======
rudimk
I think Glacier works on very different principles, for very different
scenarios. Dropbox, Drive...they're more for everyday usage. Glacier's more
for archived storage, where you're looking at a platform to store historical
files, that aren't used everyday, but you never know when you might need them.
IMO, I'm not entirely sure it's accurate to compare it with Dropbox, in these
terms.

------
frewsxcv
AFAIK, up until recently there's been no competition, so why lower the price?

~~~
vrypan
Of course they did. 1TB costs the same in Glacier and Google Drive. Now it
costs even less on Dropbox.

~~~
wanghq
Here is the difference:

Dropbox: you spend $9.99 no matter whether you use up the 1TB or not.

Glacier: you spend $10.24 only if you use up the 1TB, of course there is extra
cost on data transfer-in/out.

